# Box or Plate for Tithes



## staythecourse (Nov 24, 2008)

If you all could give a reason, great. I read the other thread so you don;t have to post reasons twice but posterity might appreciate it. I am betting this poll has been done before (waits for Andrews post....  )


----------



## Ivan (Nov 24, 2008)

Plate


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2008)

How about a both option?

We use plates, rather basket made in Uganda by our sisters in the PCU, in the Sunday morning service. This is a called worship service.

We use a basket left on a table in our evening meeting. This is not called worship & we meet for fellowship and to practice outreach/evangelism. This meeting includes members, Roman Catholics, United Church of Canada, Sally Ann, Muslems, Nothinarians, an occasional athiest, etc.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2008)

Box. Collection of the offerings is not warranted in the public worship of God.

And here is a related poll. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/thoughts-tithing-24024/


----------



## KMK (Nov 24, 2008)

I assume the distinction between the two is the box is left in the back for people to drop in tithes and offerings unseen, and the plate is passed through the congregation during the service.

Because of this assumption, I chose 'plate' even though we use 'pouches'.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 24, 2008)

We use the normal brass plates with felt.

However we still have the boxes on the end of poles that they used to use...


----------



## Ivan (Nov 24, 2008)

Kevin said:


> How about a both option?
> 
> We use plates, rather basket made in Uganda by our sisters in the PCU, in the Sunday morning service. This is a called worship service.
> 
> We use a basket left on a table in our evening meeting. This is not called worship & we meet for fellowship and to practice outreach/evangelism. This meeting includes members, Roman Catholics, United Church of Canada, Sally Ann, Muslems, Nothinarians, an occasional athiest, etc.



Sally Ann?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 24, 2008)

Salvation Army


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 24, 2008)

It's hard for this guy to secretly put the $ in tha box. Talk about feeling self-conscious. I dig it being a private between man and GOd without the "show" but It's a minor battle for this sinner to be nonchalant when tithing with a box in the back. It's like a mini mission impossible. "Be careful what you pray for" is a truth in this case. I wanted a church with one and I got it!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Nov 24, 2008)

It's more like a bag, or a pouch...but I voted "plate"


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for getting the drift of the question, Sterling and the rest of yall. Discernment in action!


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 24, 2008)

Plates. I like boxes, though. Perhaps another poll on which method is preferred?

(There is a little RC church in Mexico, where they use giant baskets and everyone puts their offerings [money, food, clothing, small animals, etc.] into these as they are passed from aisle to aisle, and those who need take right back out what others put in. The deacons know who needs and who doesn't, so they would prevent someone from taking who doesn't really need. Slightly irrelevant to the topic, I realize, and I don't think that's the _best_ way of doing it, but that encounter was what first started me thinking of the relationship of offering to the worship and gathering of the church. Just thought I would share.)


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 24, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> Plates. I like boxes, though. Perhaps another poll on which method is preferred?
> 
> (There is a little RC church in Mexico, where they use giant baskets and everyone puts their offerings [money, food, clothing, small animals, etc.] into these as they are passed from aisle to aisle, and those who need take right back out what others put in. The deacons know who needs and who doesn't, so they would prevent someone from taking who doesn't really need. Slightly irrelevant to the topic, I realize, and I don't think that's the _best_ way of doing it, but that encounter was what first started me thinking of the relationship of offering to the worship and gathering of the church. Just thought I would share.)



Now if memory serves, Perg mentioned something about that style. In nay case, I've heard of that in poor places. I like that. It's all a matter of the heart but I believe the box is an attempt (man am I tied of cleaning up dog dirt - right in the middle of the post) to keep people from getting puffed up.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 24, 2008)

I've gotten bananas and clusters of peanuts as tithes. I am trying to get a tithe of healthy male workers right now from a few local churches to come and build an airstrip.



I prefer deep sacks. That way they can be passed around, and you can stick your hand in and release your money without it being visible.

Some use a box at the back of the church for modesty and discreetness but I think this is less of a value than incorporating giving and praying for these tithes because it is part of our worship. It should not be pushed tothe side (ortheback) but be a very visible part of our service.


----------



## KMK (Nov 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> I've gotten bananas and clusters of peanuts as tithes. I am trying to get a tithe of healthy male workers right now from a few local churches to come and build an airstrip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. I am not quite convinced that tithing and giving are entirely acts of 'private' worship. If they are entirely 'private' then why even have a box? Why not have them mailed in?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 24, 2008)

Pass the plate, but I prefer the box in the back. However, it's neither here nor there, simply a preference.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 24, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Salvation Army



Sally = Salvation...maybe.

Ann = Army...don't see it.


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 24, 2008)

We use collection bags, or pouches.

And it does belong in the worship service. The apostle Paul has a variety of references to the laying up of alms on the Lord's day. It was also part of the temple service in the Old Testament.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 25, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Pass the plate, but I prefer the box in the back. However, it's neither here nor there, simply a preference.



But that is precisely the point, I don't think it is mere preference. How we collect alms says a lot about our worship.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 25, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > Pass the plate, but I prefer the box in the back. However, it's neither here nor there, simply a preference.
> ...



And what do you presume when one passes the plate vs. a box in the back?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 25, 2008)

in the back means not central, i.e. something to be done after worship is done, i.e., not part of worship. 

If we put the pulpit in the back, what would one presume?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 25, 2008)

You are right, it's not part of worship. Also, it is not for public display.


----------



## rgreen (Nov 25, 2008)

*oops*

I voted before I had properly read the question. My response was based on the method that I believe best, not the method employed by any church I have attended.
Sorry


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 25, 2008)

We have boxes at the back, though most people give by direct debit. I prefer direct debit.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 25, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> You are right, it's not part of worship. Also, it is not for public display.



Giving is worship and should be included in the worship service: Reformation Theology: Giving as Worship


The amount is not for public display but the act of giving as a church during worship is a partof public worship.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 25, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Box. Collection of the offerings is not warranted in the public worship of God.
> 
> And here is a related poll.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/thoughts-tithing-24024/


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 25, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> We have boxes at the back, though most people give by direct debit. I prefer direct debit.




I know a joke when I hear one (he hopes...)


----------



## satz (Nov 25, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> Timothy William said:
> 
> 
> > We have boxes at the back, though most people give by direct debit. I prefer direct debit.
> ...



What would be wrong with it?


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 25, 2008)

If I had a say, I'd nix debit/credit cards to keep the market-mentality out of the church and keep people from going into debt. They already have it in a mega church or two


----------



## satz (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't help but feel that is a bit of an overreaction. Technology can be used for the convinience and ease of the church as well. Unless there is something I am missing ?


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 25, 2008)

I selected "other" because we don't have one box at the back, we have two, one at each exit on the floor near the doors. At the end of the worship, the pastor reminds everyone that they can continue their worship by giving. Nothing more is said. People give. There is always money to do whatever is needed.


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 25, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> I selected "other" because we don't have one box at the back, we have two, one at each exit on the floor near the doors. At the end of the worship, the pastor reminds everyone that they can continue their worship by giving. Nothing more is said. People give. There is always money to do whatever is needed.



One hanging chad for "box"


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Salvation Army
> ...



Here on the east coast the Salvation Army is a large Evangelical denomination. In Newfoundland it may be the largest Protestant denomination.

Sally Ann is a common nickname for the Army. Our group includes a few "Newfie's" who grew up in the SA, and have started comming out because of our emphasis on sharing the gospel & fellowship. It seems that the SA has slid into nominalism & the social gospel to a large extent.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 25, 2008)

"At the end of worship..the pastor reminds people to continue their worship.."

Giving should be included IN the worship.


This passing around plates is not a plot to increase giving, the amount is not the issue, but the placement of giving in the worship service is an issue of principle. Giving is worship.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Nov 25, 2008)

Giving is part of our worship service. We pray for the offering and pass plates. This follows the Lord's Supper which we observe weekly.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 25, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Salvation Army
> ...



First thing that came to mind when I saw that was a little girl down the street who happened to come to the evening meetings.


----------



## APuritansMind (Nov 25, 2008)

We use a plate placed on a table in the back. People can drop their tithes and offerings into the plate as they enter, or leave, the building.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 25, 2008)

Our church passes the plate. 
So I'm going to be honest here; please don't yell at me!
I don't know if the tithe is still a commandment for us to follow or a starting point or an old law, but we generally just write a check for ten percent once a month. However, I guess we aren't too convinced or convicted, b/c if we are away for the summer (which we usually are) or if we forget and just throw in some cash, we don't feel too spiritually guilty. 
BUT, even when we *do* give ten percent once a month (which is what we most often do, since we know that it's at least a good thing even if not prescribed), the other three weeks when we don't put anything in the plate--I DO feel embarrassed, or possibly guilty. Especially when we're the only family in our pew and we have to awkwardly convey to the teenage boy that we don't want the plate passed to us, or we take it and just hand it back. 
I will also admit, since I'm being honest for the sake of this discussion, that having a set amount, like 10%, does make me not have to think about what we can really give. This is an issue with my own spirit, I am sure. (I usually write the checks, as my husband delegates that to me.)

I know that my experiences do not make something biblical or unbiblical, but I am just noting what does happen. 

I also sometimes wonder what the deacon who counts the money thinks about. I know our church gives receipts if you give so much in one check, so they are looking at how much you give to an extent. But wouldn't the most secret way to be cash?? But when we do give cash, I (again, in my sinfulness, and please don't yell at me) do think about how they might just think we never give. So I feel guilty-ish, then too!

I KNOW these are personal issues, but I do think a box in the back would help me. But I am not saying that that makes it biblical. I'd love to read more about tithing, if anyone has any solid links! 

Thanks!

ETA: Sorry, when I said don't yell at me, what I meant was, don't be mean, but I do welcome honest correction in my thinking!


----------



## KMK (Nov 25, 2008)

he beholds said:


> Our church passes the plate.
> So I'm going to be honest here; please don't yell at me!
> I don't know if the tithe is still a commandment for us to follow or a starting point or an old law, but we generally just write a check for ten percent once a month. However, I guess we aren't too convinced or convicted, b/c if we are away for the summer (which we usually are) or if we forget and just throw in some cash, we don't feel too spiritually guilty.
> BUT, even when we *do* give ten percent once a month (which is what we most often do, since we know that it's at least a good thing even if not prescribed), the other three weeks when we don't put anything in the plate--I DO feel embarrassed, or possibly guilty. Especially when we're the only family in our pew and we have to awkwardly convey to the teenage boy that we don't want the plate passed to us, or we take it and just hand it back.
> ...



I used to experience the same confusion you do until I started to tithe on _everything_. The whole "give as you feel led" system was a constant consternation for me. Now we tithe once a month upon the increase of that entire month and I do not have a hint of guilt when that plate/pouch passes me by the other three weeks.

Maybe try tithing on everything for a few months and see what happens. (I sincerely mean this as a suggestion, not a law.)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 25, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > You are right, it's not part of worship. Also, it is not for public display.
> ...




By it's very nature, passing the plate creates a display. My understanding from Scripture is that tithing in the NT took place at a different time than worship. Nowhere do I see it prescribe as part of worship. Simply because one person wishes to see it that way, does not mean that other are mandated to. I could see knitting as worship, if I knit for charity...but I don't make it part of formal worship.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2008)

I have seen people knit in church!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 25, 2008)

Kevin said:


> I have seen people knit in church!


True, but no one will try to make it a required part of worship


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 25, 2008)

Is there any mention in the OT/NT of giving in worship? (Synagogue or Temple)


----------

